# (Trigger Warning!) Could this thing be more deadly??



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

I recently went to the psychologist, and i asked her if she knew anything about this ordeal. I'm not surprised though a numerous amount of people I have talked to have never heard about what we go through. Everyday though it seems like it get worse and worse. I feel as though I am losing my mind, slowly. I don't fully know how to explain it Yesterday was one of my worst days. I've recently started a small study to see if this could be another symptom of something more deadly such as a brain tumor or some form of cancer. I have a fear of dying from such diseases so it would make sense to me to think about this. I've often wondered and worried if I might die from this because I have entirely convinced myself that I have some sort of malicious disease that is consuming my body and one day I just will not wake up. My findings have led me to concur that dp and derealization could be caused by many different things cancer and tumor being apart of this list. Which leads me to believe that this is not as harmless as we thought. And frankly that thought alone is scaring the shit out of me right now. I've made an appointment with my doctor to see if i could have an mri or cat scan done just to be on the safe side. Leave it to me to blow this whole thing way out of proportion. I'm sorry if i've terrified any of you, I just really need to hear someone else's opinion right now because my anxiety is higher than it has ever been right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

Most, if not all of us at one point think its something worse, it's 99.9 percent of the time not, I've had countless neurological exams, no tumors, nothing out of the ordinary. If it makes you feel at ease, get the test, but it's something we've all considered at one point or another.


----------



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for replying . Frankly I need to be reassured a lot. Logically this all sounds so unrealistic but try telling that to the brain. Especially when the brain perceives everything as a threat. Honestly though I didn't think about it. I'm sure now that everyone has thought about it. Especially with the predicament we are currently in. I have heard many times that brain tumors were rare for someone my age but you never know especially when there is that one chance of being that 00.01 percent . I really appreciate and value your input


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Personally I'd rather take my chances with a brain tumour at this stage though.


I would perfer this, too, even if it was guranteed to be deadly. I am feeling like I am dead anyway.


----------



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys thanks so much for replying. I really value your opinions. I would have replied to the singularly but I am just a newbie so I don't full understand how it works yet! Sorry  Maybe you guys are right. I appreciate the honesty, and i hope that each of you are able to find a way to make things better. I'm still struggling continuously, but I have my bad days and than there are worse days. I'm still trying to find a way to make things better for myself. There are people on here who have recovered and I hope someday one of those people will be me. If anybody needs to talk or just rant I'm here  thanks again guys!


----------



## Thereishope199025 (Jul 29, 2015)

I had an MRI a year ago. To see what was causing my migraines and loss of sight during migraines. And I had severe dp. It came back clear and my brain was normal.


----------



## Akame (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't tell you that you don't have a diseases etc because at the end of the day, nobody knows what's going on up there unless you have some scans to prove it. But what I can say is myself, a 17 year old male, are in the EXACT same situation. I've developed almost a phobia of sleep because I get headaches daily, I fear it's a brain tumor and that I may die in my sleep. What I can say is though, the fact that we're both in the same boat eases me a little and it should you. It's probably no coincidence we both feel the same, we're both probably fine and both suffering the same mental conditioning. I have so many symptoms that I convince myself that, "I have DP but this symptom could be separate" it's a viscous cycle. If you need anyone to discuss symptoms with or have a chat with, always here!


----------



## sharp (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Kell,

We all know what you are going through. It is pure hell. The anxiety makes you feel sick and the DR makes it even worse.

A scan is probably a waste of time and money, but it gives you reassurance. I've had 2 scans, MRI and EEG, and came out clean.

Nothing wrong with me.

I advise you to carry on with Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. Even though the first months you think, what the ... i'm I doing here.

Most therapist dont know anything of DR. But they do know how to treat anxiety, and that is what you need.

Treat your anxiety and your DR will follow.

I also used Lexapro, to help me feel better. Both have helped me a great deal. I'm not saying you should take antidepressants, because some people can do without. But for me it worked well.

I know it is hard but you have to be confident in yourself and say: DR will not take over my life, i'm stronger than that and I will prove that I can live a pretty normal life even when I have DR. Try to focus on other things, like work, hobby's, music, friends (I know its hard)

So many people have recovered from this, you can do it as well. NO, you WILL do it as well.

It takes time, but when you start to improve and feel more confident, you will feel on top of the world.

Feeling normal again is the greatest thing ever, its like a high.

So be strong, go on with the therapy and if you need any advice, just ask us.


----------

